# Madan's or CC brushes?? HELP!



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

I have two maltese girls.. one that hates being brushed and has very thick coat kind of frizzy and the other has very fine kind of fragil straight hair. Ive been using Madan's ( soft, apple green small brush) but it is time to get a new one. Ive been reading some of the threads but I am still in doubt !! Which one will you recommend? Madan's or Chris Christensen?? and which brush because they each have several!!! 

Please help me! 

Thank you!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I would suggest both. If your Madan brush is still working ... get a CC brush. I think your thicker frizzy coat would do well with the CC brush. It is the most expensive but I like the fusion line. 

Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats

I would think that you might find the madan works better on the more fragile coat. The Madan really comes in different sizes and colors, but you would want one of the "soft" colors for your fragile hair. 

Cindy could help you pick one: 
Ecstasy Grooming Supplies: Madan Pin Brushes

Or Jenny: 
toplinepet.com

I know for myself, I have both and I switch them as I brush depending on what kind of issues I am encountering with the coat at the time.


----------



## Maslen Maltese (Jan 19, 2011)

*Madan or CC brushes*

I like and have both Madan and CC brushes (I have the gold series 20, 27, and 35mm). But, I'm also really liking my #1 All Systems D2 Pin brush. It's pins are a bit firm and it's good for brushing while blow drying and it also has like no drag when going through a dry coat. I also really like my CC combs.
--Helen



lnoemi said:


> I have two maltese girls.. one that hates being brushed and has very thick coat kind of frizzy and the other has very fine kind of fragil straight hair. Ive been using Madan's ( soft, apple green small brush) but it is time to get a new one. Ive been reading some of the threads but I am still in doubt !! Which one will you recommend? Madan's or Chris Christensen?? and which brush because they each have several!!!
> 
> Please help me!
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

This grooming this can get very confusing! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I would suggest both. If your Madan brush is still working ... get a CC brush. I think your thicker frizzy coat would do well with the CC brush. It is the most expensive but I like the fusion line.
> 
> Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats
> 
> ...


Great advice! I also use both and I also recommend a CC brush with long pins for thick, heavy coats..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

CloudClan said:


> I would suggest both. If your Madan brush is still working ... get a CC brush. I think your thicker frizzy coat would do well with the CC brush. It is the most expensive but I like the fusion line.
> 
> Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats
> 
> ...


Carina, do you recommend 20mm or 27 mm pins on a Fusion for a town&country? Bailey has an incredibly heavy silk coat and maybe a Fusion would work better on his legs and tail.

He loves the massage he gets from his Madan, though!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Carina, do you recommend 20mm or 27 mm pins on a Fusion for a town&country? Bailey has an incredibly heavy silk coat and maybe a Fusion would work better on his legs and tail.
> 
> He loves the massage he gets from his Madan, though!


Marj, this is exactly why I got the longer bristled CC brush. It works beautifully on the longer legs. But I can't remember if I got the 20 or the 27...(so this was actually of no help at all! LOL!)


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a Madin brush I use all the time, along with the comb but I have read that you can use a slicker on the legs.....which one do you use and size. Or is there a better brush for the legs. I don't want to buy something that will be too harsh on the hair, although Zoe's hair isn't too thick at all. Just not sure which one to order.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

pammy4501 said:


> Marj, this is exactly why I got the longer bristled CC brush. It works beautifully on the longer legs. But I can't remember if I got the 20 or the 27...(so this was actually of no help at all! LOL!)


I'm thinking I probably need the longer 27 mm pins. My old Gold Series brush is too short at 20 mm. The Madan is 22 mm which is better.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> I would suggest both. If your Madan brush is still working ... get a CC brush. I think your thicker frizzy coat would do well with the CC brush. It is the most expensive but I like the fusion line.
> 
> Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats
> 
> ...


Carina, Thanks for these tips on coat/brushes.:thumbsup:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Maslen Maltese said:


> I like and have both Madan and CC brushes (I have the gold series 20, 27, and 35mm). But, I'm also really liking my #1 All Systems D2 Pin brush. It's pins are a bit firm and it's good for brushing while blow drying and it also has like no drag when going through a dry coat. I also really like my CC combs.
> --Helen


Thank you for these suggestions, Helen. Your dogs have amazing coats!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I prefer the Madan, but my coats are rather average thickness silk that doesn't mat. 

I use a CC slicker brush on feet and belly, even for dogs in full coat.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I like the Madan but have a preference for the #1 All systems brush. It is really comfortable to use and the pins stay well in position.


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you so much!!!!! I will get both! Now i just have to decide which of all the CC ! My girl with difficult frizzy hair i keep her in a puppy coat. The one with fine straight coat has a medium coat.. Shes 1 yr old.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lnoemi (Jun 8, 2012)

Sarah the one with thick frizzy hair 







Sophir, the one with straight/fine hair


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello from Pa I Use Madan.*
*Your Babie are Beautiful *****
*Love them both.*


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I have both brushes and use both of them, but the CC brush is my favorite.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Can someone recommend which CC Slicker brush to get for the feet. Thanks!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have both.. and I prefer the CC brush (i have 2 of them) - the Maden is good - but the different colors are for different coats - and so I think I just didn't get the right one (I have the red one) - and if you have more than 1 dog - it gets really confusing.. who do i get the brush for? sigh..


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I've only had the pink Madan brushes so I can't tell you about the CC one. Once I got the first one, Leila didn't mind being brushed. But she does have a thick coat and sometimes I wonder if it's brushing all the way through. Maybe I should order a CC brush too to see if there's a difference. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So all of you with CC brushes, what size pins did you get?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have found the Madan brush to be too soft (the pins bend too easily when going through long hair) and therefore not as effective. I gave mine away. I've also found the tips of the pins on the CC brush to be too harsh for single coated dogs. Mine didn't like the CC brush at all. I gave that one away too. 

For me and my 3, I like the PurePaws Pin Brush. Polished tips on the pins so they are gentle on the skin but still the pins are stiff enough to be effective. I just read an article on grooming that Manni from Chrisman wrote and he mentioned both the Madan and the PurePaws brush.

I really have never felt the need to use a slicker brush on the legs of my dogs but PurePaws has the softest slicker brush I've found.

Top Notch Toys April 2013


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> So all of you with CC brushes, what size pins did you get?


The 27 mm



Crystal&Zoe said:


> I have found the Madan brush to be too soft (the pins bend too easily when going through long hair) and therefore not as effective. I gave mine away. I've also found the tips of the pins on the CC brush to be too harsh for single coated dogs. Mine didn't like the CC brush at all. I gave that one away too.
> 
> For me and my 3, I like the PurePaws Pin Brush. Polished tips on the pins so they are gentle on the skin but still the pins are stiff enough to be effective. I just read an article on grooming that Manni from Chrisman wrote and he mentioned both the Madan and the PurePaws brush.
> 
> ...



Really? Which CC brush did you have? The tips on my CC brushes are really beautifully polished and gentle (one of the advantages over the Madan is the tips). I have used both the gold series and the fusion line. I like the fusion line best. Their basic brush might not have those polished tips, I am not sure, since I have never used it. 

I have also never used the PurePaws slicker, but have had several folks recommend the DoggieMan slicker as the softest slicker around. http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodshow/vid/404291/catid/201/vname/Doggyman_Slicker_Brushes The small is best and not really as small as I would like. I bought another slicker from Cindy that is perfect in size and softness, but she says she can't get them anymore.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> The 27 mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine was the T-Brush. I had ordered the fusion and Cherrybrook sent me the wrong one. And they refused to pay shipping for me to send it back and the shipping to send the correct one. So I would have had to pay for them to ship me the correct one and to ship back the wrong one. Won't ever buy from them again. I tell people if they want to order CC items to order it directly from CC. Supposedly the T-Brush also has polished tips.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I have Mandan, CC, and PurePaws. I had 2 CC brushes but my daughter sort of lost it when she was watching Rylee for me. I really like the CC brush. I had a large one and a smaller one. The only brush I use is the small CC.
My husband almost had a heart attack when unfortunately he was around to see the bill for the PurePaws brush. In this case ignorance is bliss for both of us.


----------

